# Hydraulic log lift parts list.



## TheBigIron (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello all,

I have a 35 ton Huskee logsplitter which I can use either horizontal or in the vertical position.  Couple of questions I want to install a hydraulic log lift to help me with the larger rounds getting to the splitter as the vertical position just does not work for me and it's like more work that way.  I am in need of a parts list or photos to help me with this upgrade to my splitter.  Any help with this is greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.  Dave..


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2016)

Well...this is gonna be a tall order.  Most folks don't retrofit a log lift to a vert/horz splitter so there probably isn't much for a laundry list of components to make this happen.  That doesn't mean it can't happen, but the design is probably gonna be a task that you will need to attack.
If you are looking for suggestions...I would HIGHLY recommend looking at some of the factory splitters that have log lift options.  It will give you some ideas on design.  Also, if you are looking for it to be run with system hydraulics you will need a power beyond valve and probably a method to reduce pump volume to the cylinder (don't want to launch a log into your neighbors yard with the thing).
All these little things is one reason that mine is an electric version.  Pretty darn simply to make that work.


----------



## TheBigIron (Mar 3, 2016)

Jags said:


> Well...this is gonna be a tall order.  Most folks don't retrofit a log lift to a vert/horz splitter so there probably isn't much for a laundry list of components to make this happen.  That doesn't mean it can't happen, but the design is probably gonna be a task that you will need to attack.
> If you are looking for suggestions...I would HIGHLY recommend looking at some of the factory splitters that have log lift options.  It will give you some ideas on design.  Also, if you are looking for it to be run with system hydraulics you will need a power beyond valve and probably a method to reduce pump volume to the cylinder (don't want to launch a log into your neighbors yard with the thing).
> All these little things is one reason that mine is an electric version.  Pretty darn simply to make that work.


How did you make the electric version??  Any details?


----------



## triptester (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is an electric winch version that is self supported and only tethered to the splitter.
Jags version is much simpler and the where I got the idea for my build.


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2016)

Here is 1000 words on the subject:





Another 1000:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Mar 4, 2016)

I've actually thought about making an electric stand alone version as well. I think it would be easier than trying to add onto my dht. I saw on a site where someone did make one for the dht but they literally reconfigured the entire thing. Flipped the entire splitter and engine around on its frame. No thanks. 

I've also thought about just getting a winch and some skidding tongs and anchoring into the maple tree that's over my splitting area.


----------



## oak4life (Mar 5, 2016)

Jags said:


> Here is 1000 words on the subject:
> 
> View attachment 176155
> 
> ...


Hey Jags I wanna do the same thing to my splitter. Can you tell me the specifics on how you did it?  I'm looking for info on the winch you used steel thickness. Also wanna know how you powered the winch too. If you had to do it over again would you do anything different?  Thank you sir.


----------



## Jags (Mar 7, 2016)

12V, 1500 pound power in/out from HF ($50 on sale when I bought it).
I can give you specs on the steel, but I wouldn't get too caught up with the specifics.  I used what I had.  That turned out to be 1/4" x 4" for the piece coming off the beam and standard 3.5" channel for the upright.  Probably the most important part of the build was the piece that supports the upright (right behind the winch).  This keeps twist to a minimum.  Another thing that I feel needs to be stated is leverage.  My axle is 5 feet wide.  It gives me a stable platform. During design you really need to evaluate what the machine is gonna do when you have a 350 pound log sitting to the side and you go to lift it.  Will it jack up the rest of the splitter, or will it lift the wood???  There are ways around that (outrigger?), but it needs to be thought of.

Edit:  Oh - and I wouldn't change a thing on my lift.  It really works flawlessly.


----------



## TheBigIron (Mar 7, 2016)

Jags said:


> 12V, 1500 pound power in/out from HF ($50 on sale when I bought it).
> I can give you specs on the steel, but I wouldn't get too caught up with the specifics.  I used what I had.  That turned out to be 1/4" x 4" for the piece coming off the beam and standard 3.5" channel for the upright.  Probably the most important part of the build was the piece that supports the upright (right behind the winch).  This keeps twist to a minimum.  Another thing that I feel needs to be stated is leverage.  My axle is 5 feet wide.  It gives me a stable platform. During design you really need to evaluate what the machine is gonna do when you have a 350 pound log sitting to the side and you go to lift it.  Will it jack up the rest of the splitter, or will it lift the wood???  There are ways around that (outrigger?), but it needs to be thought of.
> 
> Edit:  Oh - and I wouldn't change a thing on my lift.  It really works flawlessly.


Do you have a battery mounted on the splitter somewhere or where is your power source located?


----------



## Jags (Mar 8, 2016)

The46Zone said:


> Do you have a battery mounted on the splitter somewhere or where is your power source located?


My splitter is electric start, so I had a battery on the unit to begin with.  Just went to a little bit bigger deep cycle and it will run the lift all day without complaint.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 23, 2017)

Before I decided to make mine, I really thought about getting one of these. They make two types.
*Gorillabac Log Lift System For Adjustable Height (Jack Stand) Trailer Tongue Log Splitters*

*https://www.logsplittersdirect.com/GorillaBac-3801/p62546.html*


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 23, 2017)

Each unit is specific. Especially if it is homemade.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Mar 28, 2017)

The46Zone said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 35 ton Huskee logsplitter which I can use either horizontal or in the vertical position.  Couple of questions I want to install a hydraulic log lift to help me with the larger rounds getting to the splitter as the vertical position just does not work for me and it's like more work that way.  I am in need of a parts list or photos to help me with this upgrade to my splitter.  Any help with this is greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.  Dave..



Well, first you are going to need to decide how you are going to stabilize the splitter, if necessary and/or possible. You will need an additional control spool and location, with or without a detent (depends on design). 3/4 hydraulic nipple or hose to join the spools. 1/4 hoses to lifting cylinder (may need additional restriction). A platform/lift design, materials, bolts, welder, etc. The hardest part for me so far was getting the platform/lift design and the cylinder location. I did a search on DIY log lifts and splitters with lifts and just looked at the photos. I will be using a 2x12 cylinder rather than 2x16.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Nov 17, 2017)

Any progress on this project?


----------



## Greg Calloway (Mar 14, 2019)

VirginiaIron said:


> Well, first you are going to need to decide how you are going to stabilize the splitter, if necessary and/or possible. You will need an additional control spool and location, with or without a detent (depends on design). 3/4 hydraulic nipple or hose to join the spools. 1/4 hoses to lifting cylinder (may need additional restriction). A platform/lift design, materials, bolts, welder, etc. The hardest part for me so far was getting the platform/lift design and the cylinder location. I did a search on DIY log lifts and splitters with lifts and just looked at the photos. I will be using a 2x12 cylinder rather than 2x16.



Stabilizing the splitter is key to not getting hurt.   A 30 inch round can weigh over 200 pounds.  First hand experience is logs can tip the splitter rather than lift the log.   The Gorillabac log lift ended up a better deal.  My wife and I use the recommended 12 volt garden tractor battery from Tractor Supply $29 and over the week split over two full cord on a charge.  The gripper is really cool and pulls and holds the wood great.  It lets you flip the wood end to end for the big knotty stuff for a second split too... like spinning a pinwheel.  A real quality tool that we found on Youtube       Now I look forward to splitting again


----------



## VirginiaIron (Aug 20, 2019)

So funny, maybe not. I guess this is a good reason to copyright a design or protect your information and photos. We posted pictures of our lfts and the same or similar photos are posted on a website offering log splitter plans. I do not know if these plans cost money or if they are offered free of charge. My lift is the last photo with the NH cylinder.

The site is protected by copyright. All Rights Reserved.
(c) LogSplitterPlans.Com


HOME





Log Skidder Plans will help you build your own log skidder that you can use to move trees and large logs out into a better working environment.

*Wood Splitter Log Lift Plans DIY Guide*
As you ponder the need for saving your back from strain and injury, a wood splitter log lift mechanism may be at the top of your list to keep you from a sudden unexpected doctors appointment, or worse. Generally, there is not a lot involved to add a log lift to your current log splitter. If you're not into fabricating it yourself, there are options for purchasing a fully fabricated kit you can install on your own. One of these such kits comes from RuggedMade and includes pretty much everything you need other than the control valve, hydraulic hoses, and mounting hardware.

*Solution #1 Log Lift Kit*
Pre-fabricated Log Lift Kit

*Rugged Made Hydraulic Log Lift Kit for Wood Splitters*
May be adapted to fit many brands of log splitters and DIY wood splitters






Mounting plates take M10 bolts
SKU: 94-010-3030

Includes:


Cylinder: 2" ID x 8" stroke x 1.25" rod OD, 3/8" NPT Ports, Tube Mount (SKU: 91-151-CYLN-03 PN: W2.13.07)
Lower Lift Tray: (SKU: 94-010-3010 PN: W2.13.03.02-01)
Upper Lift Tray: (SKU: 94-010-3011 PN: W2.13.03.01-01)
Lower Bracket: (SKU: 94-010-3015 PN: W2.13.05)
Upper Bracket: (SKU: 94-010-3013 PN: W2.13.04)
2 x Hydraulic Fittings: 3/8" NPT(M) x 3/4"-16UNF(M) (SKU: 94-030-1018 PN: W2.13.07)
2 x Hitch Pins for Lift Trays, with Hairpin "R" Clips (SKU: 94-010-3021)
1 x Pin: 1" OD x 8.5" L, with 2 Spring Clips (SKU: 94-010-3023)
1 x Pin: 1" OD x 4.6" L, with 2 Spring Clips (SKU: 94-020-0089)
1 x Pin: 1" OD x 4" L, with 2 Spring Clips (SKU: 94-010-3022)
Does *NOT* Include:


Control Valve
Dual Control Valve Platform
Bi-pod Support Leg
Hydraulic Hoses
Mounting Hardware (Use M10 bolts)
*Solution #2 Unique Parallel Log Lift Arm*
This home made build it yourself log lift arm attachment takes up much less area on the side of your wood splitter so it's a plus for tight working areas.


This setup is fairly unique and as you will see in the video, it's a great example of how to create your own log lift mechanism out of scrap you may have around your yard and shop.

*Solution #3 Cable Winch Operated Log Lift*
This isn't at the top of my list by any means but it's a choice I have seen around the internet several times. The real disadvantage here is that it takes up too much time to attach to each log and hoist it up for splitting. While it may be less expensive to fabricate, it no doubt will waste a lot of time during your log splitting task.


If you're not in any hurry, this cable operated log lift hoist design could be the right choice for your wood splitter.

*Solution #4 Log Lift Constructed of Hollow Tubing*
With the many choices out there, this log lift is designed and constructed out of hollow steel tubing. Advantages include being lighter weight, better log stability as it rests in between spaced steel tubes.






This setup used a 2 spool prince splitter/lift valve with straight brass fitting on the extend port on the lift cylinder, brazed shut, and a 3/32 drilled hole in it for a restrictor. Works perfect, no need to feather the lift valve for fear of launching wood.

*Solution #5 Log Lift With Protection Cage*
This log lift setup considers the operator safety and includes a cage setup that keeps you clear of the logs while lifting. It uses a 12v winch powered log lift and receiving table - log lift and table are removable.






Now there is no guarantee you wont get hurt here by putting your arm, leg, or foot in between the pipes while lifting but the cage setup is somewhat of a deterrence.

*Solution #6 Side Mount Cable Winch Log Lift*
Another unique setup is this side mount electric log lift winch system that is easy to use and does not draw power from the log splitter hydraulic system.






Construction techniques are important here because if light duty steel is used in fabrication it will allow the lifting arm to twist with heavy logs so quality material is important for fabrication purposes.

*How to Build a Wood Splitter Log Lift*
*Solution #7 Basic Construction Log Lift System*
Many factors may come into play when deciding what fabrication and construction techniques you want to use when building a wood splitter log lift. First you need to decide how you are going to stabilize the splitter from the weight of the log or logs being lifted from one side of the wood splitter. Generally a retractable stabilization leg will work for this purpose.

You may also need an additional control spool with or without a detent (depends on design). 3/4 hydraulic nipple or hose to join the spools. 1/4 hoses to lifting cylinder (may need additional restriction). A platform/lift design, materials, bolts, welder, etc.






The platform lift design and the cylinder location of the log lift need to be considered.

Materials that may be needed in a simple design as seen in the photo above include:


Flat stock steel
angle iron
square steel tubing
Hydraulic cylinder
Hydraulic valve and hoses
Tools needed for wood splitter log lift fabrication include:


Cutting torch or cutoff saw
welder
drill and drill bits
hand grinder, optional
Knowledge and experience in fabrication























Share Your Log Splitter Plans






LogSplitterPlans.Com



(c) Website Copyright Protected All Rights Reserved



http://logsplitterplans.com/plans/log-lift-plans.htm


----------



## VirginiaIron (Aug 20, 2019)

I was going to construct another lift and Im kind of partial to the red unit with the NH cylinder. I wonder if I can get some kind of a discount.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2019)

And mine is number 6


----------



## VirginiaIron (Aug 21, 2019)

??? I didn't think about my example being last, but 7 is supposed to be lucky. I need to send them updated photos since mine that photo was when I was just starting the build.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 22, 2019)

In the Gorillabac video, you will note that the section where they drag the round to the splitter is sped up, it's painfully slow in real life.

Here's my approach


It could just as easily be mounted on a splitter (though not mine). Others have used a rafting dog instead of skidding tongs. I like the tongs because they grab and release simply by raising and lowering.

Perhaps start with one of these from HF, then add an electric winch or hydraulic cylinder with 12v hydraulic power pack.





Lots of ways to get there depending on your skills and equipment.


Edit: Damn, sucked in by a necro-poster again.


----------



## WiscWoody (Sep 13, 2019)

Jags said:


> And mine is number 6


You guys are famous for your designs.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 13, 2019)

Maybe similar words from Mr. Potter (It's a wonderful life) are more fitting for those of us that submitted original designs. SUCKERS... see you in the poor house. As they sip champagne on private jets.


----------



## Woodsman69 (Apr 1, 2020)

VirginiaIron said:


> Before I decided to make mine, I really thought about getting one of these. They make two types.
> *Gorillabac Log Lift System For Adjustable Height (Jack Stand) Trailer Tongue Log Splitters
> 
> https://www.logsplittersdirect.com/GorillaBac-3801/p62546.html*



Dear Mr. Virginialron,   my name is Katie and I am Woodsman69's wife.  A few years ago, he was looking at and researching the different ways for lifting logs to his wood splitter.  There really aren't a whole lot of options out and I ended up buying him a Gorillabac. He always tells me that is the best gift I have ever given him.  He loves going out to get wood and use his splitter.  He gets so much done so quickly.  I actually enjoy going out and working with him too.  It is very easy to operate and I have no problems being his right hand lady  Before, I didn't help him much because he was always worried about me getting hurt.  Now, one of us puts the ring into the wood and the other uses the controls to pull the wood to the splitter.  I cannot tell you how fast we get the job done.  I am so happy that we have this.


----------



## Woodsman69 (Dec 26, 2020)

The46Zone said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 35 ton Huskee logsplitter which I can use either horizontal or in the vertical position.  Couple of questions I want to install a hydraulic log lift to help me with the larger rounds getting to the splitter as the vertical position just does not work for me and it's like more work that way.  I am in need of a parts list or photos to help me with this upgrade to my splitter.  Any help with this is greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.  Dave..


We opted for the Gorillabac log lift  for our vertical/horizontal splitter.  it installed easily and drags the large log coins to the splitterlifts and stays on the log while splitting it.  The best is that we flip hard to split logs end for end without any effort. no more horseing wood around .  The screw wheel that attaches the log to the cable works great.  It is crazy that this lift is not yet widely known.  Highly recommend


----------

